# Spaceliner Paint



## marching_out (Sep 24, 2017)

Been working on a '66 Spaceliner for my wife and needed to redo the chain guard. Found a color that is a great match to the original color.


----------



## jpromo (Sep 24, 2017)

Very nice! One of the few pieces I've ever repainted was a red "7" tank for a men's Spaceliner and the shelf-bought dupli-color I used was equally perfect--weird.


----------

